# Don't buy Porter Cable in UK!!!



## Anonymous (16 Nov 2006)

My Porter Cable Router is easily the best I have come across (and I've owned and tried loads)

However, after 3 years, it was damaged when the collet lock engaged during a cut!! The main casting that holds the bushes into which the legs slide, the lower motor bearing, the plunge lock, the collet lock and other bits was damaged beyond repair.

I spoke (3 phone calls) to the company who appear to sell PC kit in the UK (plastered all over their website) and I could not get them to understand which part I needed!!!! I am left wondering if they have ever actually *seen* a router.

So, I emailed Porter Cable themselves in the USA and got the following repsonse



> Dear Antony,
> 
> Thank you for visiting the Porter-Cable website.
> Unfortunately we have no representation in Europe and do not ship overseas.
> ...



This is clearly NOT TRUE as I purchased a router from them and there is a UK site which appears to claim to be just that (http://www.porter-cable.co.uk/index.asp !!!!

After 2 months of phone calls (over an hour) and several emails I have come to the conclusion that unless you live in the US, don't buy Porter Cable tools.

Customer service? Sorry, never heard of it!

If you're interested, the replacement will be Trend T11 - I can get spares easily and at the end of the day, it is a Dewalt (ELU) and my Rat mounted Dewalt is pretty good.


----------



## Adam (16 Nov 2006)

Can't you take it back to the actual supplier who sold it to you? Say its not for for purpose, as it hasn't lasted as long as you think reasonable?

Adam


----------



## Matt1245 (16 Nov 2006)

I think you might have problems taking it back after 3 years.

Have you tried filling out the spare parts from on the website, you can request an exploded diagram too to help identify part numbers.

http://www.porter-cable.co.uk/shopping/product/spareparts.asp

Matt.


----------



## tim (16 Nov 2006)

Tony":3qiqttp6 said:


> f you're interested, the replacement will be Trend T11 - I can get spares easily and at the end of the day, it is a Dewalt (ELU) and my Rat mounted Dewalt is pretty good.



I'm about to send my T11 back to Trend for the third and probably final time. It was one of the early recalls and then the bearings seized. This third one is exhibiting early signs of the same bearings overheating plus when it was in the table the other day I tried to rotate the cutter by hand (unplugged) to set a fence distance and couldn't move the cutter around at all. Thinking the bearings had seized I was about to pull it out of the table when I realised that the collet lock had failed to disengage (as happened with your PC). Anyway this is just a warning - I may be just very unlucky - but three times?? I will probably ask for my money back now and switch for a Triton.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Alf (16 Nov 2006)

Doesn't Black & Decker own PC? Or have things moved on since then - again. :roll: Might be worth contacting them to see what the situation is.

Cheers, Alf

P.S. Another nicely non-emotive subject title choice, Tony... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Colin C (16 Nov 2006)

This is why I dont like the collet lock and wish they went back to two spanners as you also got a better feel for the collect being tight.

Had a cutter come lose on a table I was working on ( routing the under side to get it flat ) and the cutter come through the top, I had not ever had this happen with a router with two spanners.
Ps you cant miss one of them in your router :roll:


----------



## garywayne (16 Nov 2006)

When I was doing my furniture coarse, the tutor told us that they where sponsored by Trend, and wouldn't recommend them to anyone. I only used them for a couple of grooves. So I am unable to comment personally.


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Nov 2006)

Those new fangled collets sound about as useful as the EU regulation switches. Bring back all the old Elu stuff - that lasted for years :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Mike.C (16 Nov 2006)

Tony sorry to hear about your problem.



> Welcome to www.porter-cable.uk.com. Tools from Porter cable, Fox and Powers to tradesmen and the serious hobbyist, throughout the United Kingdom and Eire.
> 
> Not just a "pile it high" web site but a website dedicated to offering technical advice, backup and service infact everything needed to allow you to get the most from your Porter-Cable tools...
> If you wish to contact us direct ring 01922 644884
> Thank you for visiting us...



"Dedicated To Offering Technical Advice, Backup, And Service, in fact Everything Needed To Allow You To Get The Most From Your Porter Cable Tools..."
They certainly did not provide this to you.

The thing that made me laugh was in their related links:



> Related Links
> power tools from Flex
> Norms New Yankee Plans available in the UK
> US Porter Cable Website
> ...



Our very own website.

I may be wrong, but didn't Brimarc used to import Porter Cable tools? 
Because if they did, maybe Martin Brown might able to put you in contact with someone higher up in the US who can really help.

I hope that you get the router sorted out.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## woodman (16 Nov 2006)

Hi Tony,

Have a look at www.maxtool.co.uk they have uk support service for Porter Cable.

As for Porter Cable uk, they are not the genuine uk part of the parent company and as for their terms and conditions it falls foul of both uk and euro laws. Any defect in a product within its warrenty is the responsibility of the seller not the manufacturer and to say 30days is all you get.............

Hopefully Maxtool will sort you out.


----------



## Matt1245 (16 Nov 2006)

> as for their terms and conditions it falls foul of both uk and euro laws. Any defect in a product within its warrenty is the responsibility of the seller not the manufacturer and to say 30days is all you get.............



I can't find reference to this on there web site. In the terms and conditions it says that there is a 12 months warranty, if the tool develops a fault within 28 days it will be replaced, but if the tool is older than 28 days it will be repaired. Seems pretty standard to me.

Matt.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Nov 2006)

Thanks guys (and Gal :wink: )


The router came from Rutlands but they stopped selling them ages ago and asking rutlands for help.......

Interesting about the T11 Tim, thanks for the warning and hope you get sorted. As is the way if the world, my new T11 arrived today :roll: thanks to very fast service from D&M

Alf, I thought of you as I wrote the title :lol: I decided to make this one stand out as anyone who buys Porter Cable in the UK needs to do so with eyes wide open - the manuafacturer isn't prepared to support them.

Just to clarify, the router was spinnning at top speed for about half the cut I was making and then suddenly the collet lock engaged itself, hence the damage. The collet clock didn't stick in when I tightened the cutter.


----------



## Matt1245 (16 Nov 2006)

Which model is your router Tony?

Matt.


----------



## woodman (16 Nov 2006)

Matt

It`s not theirs to choose to repair after 30 days, if the customer wants his money back having bought faulty goods he has that right by law.
During the 1st 6 months of purchase the seller has to proove the goods are not faulty not the buyer.
Porter Cable uk are trying to impose their own rules regarding faulty goods which is not acceptable.
I certainly would not give anyone my business with kind of attitude.


----------



## Matt1245 (16 Nov 2006)

Woodman,

After 7 years of selling power tools i have never come across that before. The information, concerning warranty, on the porter cable (uk web site) seems pretty standard, even generous compared to some manufacturers (hitachi will replace if it's upto 14 days old).

Also are the porter cable tools made for the european market (CE marked), if not then i think the european laws won't count for them.

Of course i don't know everything (far from it :lol: ), so if i'm wrong i apologize.

Matt


----------



## engineer one (16 Nov 2006)

if you are selling anything within the uk as a business then you have to abide by the sale of goods act. a number of american companies try to impose american rules, but although the government has given away our criminal rights, so far not the commercial ones.

the rule of thumb is what is it reasonable for the customer to assume.

with a tool then, it should be fit for the purpose for a reasonable period, and that is open to some dispute but a professional tool should last more than a couple of years. 

actually the initial responsibility is that of the retailer, and they cannot actually fob you off, although they try. there is some doubt expressed about selling to tradesmen, but i believe that if you are self employed, you are entitled to argue that your rights are covered by the sale of goods act.

paul :wink:


----------



## Losos (16 Nov 2006)

I think Alf might have spotted what is going on here. If PC have been bought out by B&D I suppose all the PC output probably IS going to US addresses, one of those addresses is B&D.

B&D might then ship them anywhere (Including UK) and possibly have been responsible for that dot UK website.

It's all a bit confusing :? and PC /B&D are not the only multinational that engages in this kind of deception, :x but what the heck can the poor end user do about it :?: :x


----------



## Jorden (17 Nov 2006)

Musings:

Black and decker own DeWalt which appears to be the basic design of the Trend routers. If B&D also own Porter Cable, doesn't this just mean that the Trend router is likely to be another PC router in a different coloured case? :?

Sorry to hear of your problems Tony, it seems you and routers are destined to walk a rocky road 

Dennis


----------



## woodshavings (17 Nov 2006)

This may be useful

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/index/you ... s_go_wrong

Good luck

John


----------



## devonwoody (17 Nov 2006)

I thought spare parts had to be available for 7 years on manufactured items. Perhaps if you contact your credit card (if used) company they might cough up!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## mel (17 Nov 2006)

hi tony 
sorry to hear of the misfortune with the router  
BUT 
how long is it reasonable to expect a router to last ???? 
i suppose it depends on your usage

or are you just sick of the attitude of the after sales team ?????
it is frustrating when you cant get parts :twisted: 

porter cable always seemed far too expensive to me 
makita always seemed to be the better value for money with a bigger/better , more satisfied customer base 
however i am biased , as i've had no problems with tools or customer service { not really needed customer service thou}  

so tony , youve got to decide if you want blood or justice with a three year old router :?: 

hope you get to the bottom of it anyway , and come to a resolution that satisfies you


----------



## Matt1245 (18 Nov 2006)

Refering to Mel and Johns post, i sell a lot of makita routers to kitchen fitters and they are more than happy with the machine and would be delighted to get 3 years service without it breaking down, So like they say, it all depends on the usage.

This maybe useful to.

http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/cgi-bin/calitem.cgi?file=ADV0043-1011.txt

Don't get me wrong, i find dewalt and black and decker machines (i have no experience of porter cable) are far less reliable than other makes, thats why we don't stock them, and only get them to order after explaining to customers our concerns. But i don't like to see a company chastised, when they are not necessarily in the wrong.

Matt.


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Nov 2006)

I would be very annoyed if a "good quality" router broke after only three years of hobby use. I don't know how old my Elu MOF96 is but I must have had it 20 years and apart from replacing the brushes it's never given a moments trouble. But then I've never had an Elu tool break down and I have the sander, circular saw and biscuit jointer and they are almost as old. A pity Black & Decker bought them up - it's usually the kiss of death   

I hope you get it sorted Tony :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mike.C (18 Nov 2006)

> mel and john,
> 
> how long is it reasonable to expect a router to last ????
> i suppose it depends on your usage



A lot longer then 3 years, especially as it is only used as a hobby.



> met and john,
> 
> so tony , youve got to decide if you want blood or justice with a three year old router



IMHO for a major company like PC to say

Porter Cable,

Dear Antony, 

Thank you for visiting the Porter-Cable website. 
Unfortunately we have no representation in Europe and do not ship overseas. 

Regards, 
End User Services

and completely wash their hands with the matter is out of order. At the very, very least if I was PC i would want to know what the heck was going on with this UK company and why on their website they are in a round about way stating that they are UK agents of Porter Cable.
It would not have hurt them, even as a gesture of goodwill to supply Tony with the parts he needs. 
He is not asking for a new router, he is not even asking for free parts, all he wants is the parts to put one of THEIR routers right.

If I was Tony and they treated me the way they have treated him, I would want both BLOOD AND JUSTICE.

It might be a good idea for members of this website (IF that is how they feel) to email the UK company and tell them because of the way they have treated Tony, they will not be shopping with them again, or for the first time, what ever the case may be.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Colin C (18 Nov 2006)

I think Mike c has it about right on this one and I am sorry to hear what happened Tony ( just glad you where not hurt ).
What they have said is just good in any way.

The next time this happens it could be when some one is looking at it :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Nov 2006)

mel and john":3j2szkt3 said:


> hi tony
> sorry to hear of the misfortune with the router
> BUT
> how long is it reasonable to expect a router to last ????
> ...



Neither really, I just want to warn people that when they are thinking of buying PC kit, there is more to consider than the cost - there are no spares or repairs.

the router was great and the problem unfortunate. I used it for 3 years or so, but hobbiest use and probably only 100 cuts in that time which I would say is not many, however, the parts that matter were working fine until the collet lock engaged mid-cut.



> so tony , youve got to decide if you want blood or justice with a three year old router :?:



Again, neither. I have given up. I have tried phone calls and emails for 2 months and got no spares despite the fact that i was asking for PRICES for spares!!)
My post is to warn others, no other reason. I have a nice new T11 that works fine and I can get spares should there be a problem outside of warranty.


----------



## Matt1245 (18 Nov 2006)

Tony,

If you'd like to repair your router, i have managed to get exploded diagrams and parts lists for the porter cable routers, pm me, let me know which router it is and your e-mail, and i'll send it across to you.

Seems a shame to let a router you were so happy with go to waste.

Matt.


----------



## Alf (18 Nov 2006)

Tony, have you tried Hamilton Power Products? That's who repaired our PC biscuit jointer back in 2001 and they were very helpful. Chap called Steve Bush was the engineer, fwiw. Sorry, only just remembered and dug out the details. #-o

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mr (18 Nov 2006)

If you look here http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/whois.ch?ip=http://www.portercable.co.uk and here http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/whois.ch?ip=http://www.portercable.com it would appear that the portercable.co.uk is nowt to do with the (real) porter cable. Which while not suggesting Porter Cable should wash their hands of the issue does make what they say, ie that they dont sell outside the US" appear to be basically true.
Mike


----------



## JFC (18 Nov 2006)

Tony , Roger at wood worker workshop is also selling the PC with the 8-[ Legacy . Maybe he could help you out ? Also Martin Brown as said before may be able to help . Hes just helped me out with an adapter to get a one way chuck to fit the Legacy so if they can do that parts for a router should be a doddle .


----------



## llangatwgnedd (18 Nov 2006)

I do believe that Porter Cable should recall all their routers in the European Union as the collet lock failed and not in a fail safe condition thus causing damage and possible a high risk of injury to the operator.


----------



## Losos (18 Nov 2006)

Mike,
I agree with you, the e-mail sent to Tony from the 'real' PC people in America is (I feel sure) basically true. The writer could possibly have added a bit to clarify the situation but at the end of the day one must acknowledge that PC don't have any control over their products once they've left the factory gate.

Middle men exist everywhere, some are good and well intioned, some are not, and as rule 'middle men', operate without authorisation of the manufacturer and when the going gets tough they often disappear into the mist never to be seen again.

And yes, I've been the victim of such operations also.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Nov 2006)

Thanks Alf, mr and JFC. I think I'll pursue the repair line as it is an outstanding router and only needs one component for repair


----------



## Mitch Kelly (20 Nov 2006)

One of the major parts of the tool (or most other things!) buying decision process is post-sales service / warranty / spares.
If you pay a lot of money for something, you need to be able to have some faith in the manufacturer supporting the kit. This isn't simply breakdowns but things like motor brushes or spare batteries. If I'm not going to get that kind of support (i.e. if it goes wrong I'm going to have to throw it away), then I might as well buy two cheap ones for the same money, then when one breaks, I use the other one.

M


----------

